# PROJECT: 370 Plumb! Are You In?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok Troops, As Ron Says we need 370 more posts to make the 20k mark.

So Lets Make a 370 post count thread 

Here is how we can do it, Plus hell it will build some nice posts for this forum, and we could all learn about fittings 

This could be a great Teamwork Exercise as well!

Let's name 370 Types Of Fittings but keep Track.

I will Start

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee

Now you would reply with (copy and paste my 1) )

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) ______

Fill in two, Then let the next guy go, and then you can name another fitting.

Maybe we can all learn about some odd fittings out there as well?

I guess I will find out of this is a dumb idea if no one posts


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Dude, are you on heavy drugs?:blink:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Why cause I am like plumbing and thought this would be fun?

GEEEZ ....


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) 1/2" dropear el


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) 1/2" dropear el
3)1/2" di-electric union, w/ a composite fiber washer,


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) 1/2" dropear el
3) 1/2" di-electric union, w/ a composite fiber washer,
4) Mips x 3/4" MHT *Standard Hose Bibb*


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) 1/2" dropear el
3) 1/2" di-electric union, w/ a composite fiber washer,
4) Mips x 3/4" MHT *Standard Hose Bibb
5)3" pvc combo with 2" left side inlet
*


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) 1/2" dropear el
3) 1/2" di-electric union, w/ a composite fiber washer,
4) Mips x 3/4" MHT *Standard Hose Bibb
5)3" pvc combo with 2" left side inlet
6) 3/4 x 3/4 x 1/2 copper tee*


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) 1/2" dropear el
3) 1/2" di-electric union, w/ a composite fiber washer,
4) Mips x 3/4" MHT Standard Hose Bibb
5)3" pvc combo with 2" left side inlet
6) 3/4 x 3/4 x 1/2 copper tee
* 7) ** - 1.5" Fips x **1.5" **Fips x **1.5" **Fips **Threaded Tee*


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) 1/2" dropear el
3) 1/2" di-electric union, w/ a composite fiber washer,
4) Mips x 3/4" MHT Standard Hose Bibb
5)3" pvc combo with 2" left side inlet
6) 3/4 x 3/4 x 1/2 copper tee
7) - 1.5" Fips x 1.5" Fips x 1.5" Fips Threaded Tee
8) 3/4 pex tee


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) 1/2" dropear el
3) 1/2" di-electric union, w/ a composite fiber washer,
4) Mips x 3/4" MHT Standard Hose Bibb
5)3" pvc combo with 2" left side inlet
6) 3/4 x 3/4 x 1/2 copper tee
* 7) ** - 1.5" Fips x **1.5" **Fips x **1.5" **Fips **Threaded Tee
*8) 3/4 pex tee
*9)1"pvc slipX 3/4" MIP*


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) 1/2" dropear el
3) 1/2" di-electric union, w/ a composite fiber washer,
4) Mips x 3/4" MHT Standard Hose Bibb
5)3" pvc combo with 2" left side inlet
6) 3/4 x 3/4 x 1/2 copper tee
7) - 1.5" Fips x 1.5" Fips x 1.5" Fips Threaded Tee
8) 3/4 pex tee
9) poly to pvc adpt


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

"...and a partridge in a pear tree.":whistling2: :lol:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) 1/2" dropear el
3) 1/2" di-electric union, w/ a composite fiber washer,
4) Mips x 3/4" MHT Standard Hose Bibb
5)3" pvc combo with 2" left side inlet
6) 3/4 x 3/4 x 1/2 copper tee
7) - 1.5" Fips x 1.5" Fips x 1.5" Fips Threaded Tee
8) 3/4 pex tee
*9)1"pvc slipX 3/4" MIP*
10) poly to pvc adpt 
11) 3/8 x 3/8 compression coupling


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

service guy said:


> "...and a partridge in a pear tree.":whistling2: :lol:


Oh come on. You could have at least said 

10) 3" cleanout tee 

See I did it for you


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

******* said:


> Oh come on. You could have at least said
> 
> 10) 3" cleanout tee
> 
> See I did it for you


I am doing my part to get the post-count up, I'm just not into listing 370 fittings myself.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) 1/2" dropear el
3) 1/2" di-electric union, w/ a composite fiber washer,
4) Mips x 3/4" MHT Standard Hose Bibb
5)3" pvc combo with 2" left side inlet
6) 3/4 x 3/4 x 1/2 copper tee
7) - 1.5" Fips x 1.5" Fips x 1.5" Fips Threaded Tee
8) 3/4 pex tee
9) 3/8 x 3/8 compression coupling
10) 4" pvc coupling


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

muck said:


> 1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
> 2) 1/2" dropear el
> 3) 1/2" di-electric union, w/ a composite fiber washer,
> 4) Mips x 3/4" MHT Standard Hose Bibb
> ...


 bump


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

No bumping muck!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

service guy said:


> I am doing my part to get the post-count up, I'm just not into listing 370 fittings myself.:thumbsup:


I hear ya 

I was just breaking ya shoes ....sorry :yes:

Ok where were we?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

1) 3/4 x 1/2 Copper Bull Tee
2) 1/2" dropear el
3) 1/2" di-electric union, w/ a composite fiber washer,
4) Mips x 3/4" MHT Standard Hose Bibb
5)3" pvc combo with 2" left side inlet
6) 3/4 x 3/4 x 1/2 copper tee
7) - 1.5" Fips x 1.5" Fips x 1.5" Fips Threaded Tee
8) 3/4 pex tee
*9)1"pvc slipX 3/4" MIP*
10) poly to pvc adpt 
11) 3/8 x 3/8 compression coupling
12) 8" Van-stone flanged tee


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

What is that?

9) 8" Van-stone flanged tee

Oh and 

16) 3/4 x 1/2 reducing copper tee


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> What is that?
> 
> 9) 8" Van-stone flanged tee


Uh, too many buds?:laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> Uh, too many buds?:laughing:


No , it creates more posts if I ask stupid questions, 

See got you 

17) 3/4" FHT x 1/2" Slip or 3/4" Spigot


----------



## tamor67 (Dec 13, 2008)

19). 3/4" Copper 90


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

18) 3" no hub band


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Im getting dizzy!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

tamor67 said:


> 3/4" Copper 90



Ahh yes, The classic copper 90, I can remember running out of those all the time 

18) Copper Male adpt


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

******* said:


> What is that?
> 
> 9) 8" Van-stone flanged tee
> 
> ...


 skiping a few?


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

19) 1 1/2 pvc street 45


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

muck said:


> skiping a few?


Na, if you look back, some people posted at the same time I think 

123) 1/2 coupling copper


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I vote we cease and desist the numbering system. It's getting fawked up from people like me.

Oh yeah, The flange ring can be turned as it is not attached diectly to the fitting. 

An 8" van stone tee is basically a pre-fabbed sch 80 tee with van-stone flange x spigot fittings solvent welded into it already. VERY handy for cutting in. Dont have to worry about lining up the bolt holes when solvent welding the flanges on the cut pipe.

Clear as mud

By the way:


Cottage Tee


I changed my mind *******, and decided to post for all. No Buds here.....


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I vote we cease and desist the numbering system. It's getting fawked up from people like me.
> 
> Oh yeah,
> 
> Cottage Tee



AGREED, The # thing is killing me too 

PVC Pipe Extender < There is such a thing

Oh cool. Yea post away


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Viega pro-press ball valves:thumbsup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

spirax sarco steam trap


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

3" pvc te wey


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

an OWL fitting


----------



## tamor67 (Dec 13, 2008)

4x4 Figure 5


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

1-1/4 p-trap pvc


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

4" cast Iron House Trap


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

******* said:


> 4" cast Iron House Trap


That picture looks like a 2" trap to me. House traps are fatter and have cleanout plugs.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

service guy said:


> That picture looks like a 2" trap to me. House traps are fatter and have cleanout plugs.


Yea, My bad man, I hot linked the wrong thing


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Busted:laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> Busted:laughing:



haha , Yea, Its more fun when you throw in twists


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

4x3 sanitary tee, CI


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

House traps are illegal here.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

3" 1/4 bend dwv with 2" silde inlet. They are ambrodextrious, ambodextreous, oh hell, i bet none of you can spell it either!!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> House traps are illegal here.


Probably here as well, code states no fixture shall be double traped!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

How's about Victaulic IPS x CTS di-electric nipple.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> House traps are illegal here.


Ahh. The good old plumbing code,

Now if you were to plumb a house here in NY without a house trap they would tell you you were fired.!!!



ILPlumber said:


> How's about Victaulic IPS x CTS di-electric nipple.


Oh thats a nice one 

How about 

24" flanged gate valve


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll see your 24" flanged gate valve and raise you pit-less adapter.

Gotta go, I here the warden calling...


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I'll see your 24" flanged gate valve and raise you pit-less adapter.
> 
> Gotta go, I here the warden calling...


I will raise your pit-less adpt with a

Flush clean pump flange bolt 

Catch you when you are on next !


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

1/2" sharkbite coupling


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

1/2 Poly b x pex adapter


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

3/4 water hammer arrestor


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Washer machine box


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

dishwasher EL


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Long turn 90!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Long sweep

Lead Bend

No hub tab tee < did I get that right?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> Long sweep
> 
> Lead Bend
> 
> No hub tab tee < did I get that right?


Huh
What, where, when, how:whistling2:

You just made that one up!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

hehe 

How about a 

1.5 x 1.5 PVC 22


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

what about the infamouse 3" no hub drain?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

what about a Hmmmm

cage unit


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

******* said:


> what about a Hmmmm
> 
> cage unit


You really made that one up!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> You really made that one up!



No No, its real 

http://www.barnesandjones.com/cageunits.htm


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

wax free toilet seal


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

lamp wick aka quick wick ( old school )


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

1/2" 90


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

saddle valve


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Where it all started baby! LEAD:thumbup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea, Lead , now everyone hates it 

Lead bends
Lead solder


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

3/4 " brass sweat mip adapter, OMG, i have 201 post.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

a dutchman


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 3/4 " brass sweat mip adapter, OMG, i have 201 post.



almost Tee shirt 

2" brass tee


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> a dutchman



aha - Dutchman


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

a whole freekin tube of white lightning caulk by gawd


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Johnnie bolts


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

mighty putty


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

butterfly valve


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

4" 2 way cleanout tee.

IS THIS CONSIDERED POST PADDING:jester:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

boston tee


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Pro-press MPT x Union (handy fitting)


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

3/4 sharkbite tee


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Holby tempering valve (my fav)


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

petes plug


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

4x2 concentric reducer sch 40 pvc


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

How xabout an illegal natural gas fitting:
1-1/4"x2" bushing


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

3/4" x 6" black right and left nipple


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

3/8 x 1/4 fitting reducer


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

my personal least fav, the dresser coupling


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

1 1/2 copper desanco


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

4" sch 40 double wye


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

4" sch 80 double wye


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

4" model 07 victaulic coupling with a green stripe doughnut


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

4" rubber fernco 90. (gotta love the DIYer stores)


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

flexible tailpiece:thumbup:


----------



## where am i (Nov 14, 2008)

a vented closet cross w/2'' top vent and 2'' extended side opening


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

4" no-hub CO tee with brass plug.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Weredahell fitting


----------



## where am i (Nov 14, 2008)

10'' no-hub 1/8 bend


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

3/4" copper sweat p-trap

OK folks. I'm out. Made yer 20G


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Mee too, my eyes are bugging!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Grease Trap and BOO!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks EVERYONE!!!

WE MADE THE 20K


----------

